# SERIOUS SIGN OF SCHIZOPHRENIA!! Help :(



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

That's it. I'm over the deep end.

I was laying in bed thinking " Wow.. I want a Dr. Pepper *SO* bad right now... " I knew I didn't have any money, so that made it worse.

Finally, it got to me, and I started frantically tearing my room apart for a dollar ( McDonalds sells large sodas for a dollar ) I spent 10 minutes doing to my room what Godzilla did to Tokyo, but alas, no luck. I had spent all my money the day before and I KNEW that I had no cash in my wallet. Upon giving up, I thought to myself " Well, might as well try my wallet to see if a dollar will magically appear. " Anticipating nothing but sorrow, I grabbed my wallet with great trepidation, unbuttoned it, and took a deep breath...

I stared at the dollar nestled in it's bed for a second pondering if it were real, then, I imagined zooming in on it like a camera in an action movie, and this song started to play *VERY* loud in my head. 




I'm fucking nuts.







But really... I'm going to get a Dr. Pepper now... k..


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

You're insane.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> You're insane.


Possibly, but I'm an insane man with a Dr. Pepper in my hands. >:]


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Hilarious. :/


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Bear said:


> Hilarious. :/


Boredom. It's a magical thing.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I was considering photoshopping a padded celll with the old "What 's the worst" slogan but nah. I am too damn lazy.
Mind you, found this bright idea from the 60s:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Insert random Chuck Norris/McGuyver/Jack Bauer remark here*


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

funniest thing ive read in soooo long !!! got tears....tears...agggh!


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Im in class reading this shit....and fuck dude I think im going to ave to step out of class and lmfao...hilarious


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol i remember Me and my buddies were high as fuck once and we had the munchies. Luckily we were able to find a packet of Oreo cookies sitting in one of his cabinets. We ended up demolishes through all the cookies in a matter of seconds and before we knew it, we were down to the final cookie and we all looked at the scrumptious little fucker pondering at its texture. we looked at it for ten seconds then one of my buddies grabs the cookie slowly and begins to lift it up while singing this...It was just absolutly beautiful it was like the lion king movie when mufasa grabs simba as a baby and slowly lifts him up while the camera rotates 360° around simba but in our case an Oreo cookie...we ended having a little ceremony before we ate the cookie.lol


----------



## QuoAliis (Mar 20, 2012)

That is very amusing.


----------

